# [Pspice]Filtro de 7º orden



## Jawier (Mar 23, 2008)

Buenas como ya habreis deducido más de uno soy muy novato en este "nuevo mundo" (al menos para mi)...

Es la primera vez que me enfrento a un Filtro de 7º orden y estoy como un mosquito en una playa nudista, no sé donde atacar primero.

Quisiera descubrir,  además de lo típico,que tipo de filtrado se realiza,ganancia, ancho de banda ... como se debe aborda este tipo de circuitos.

He hecho un barrido en AC para sacarle el diagrama de Bode, para estudiarlo y responder a lo antes citado. Pero a la vista de los resultados no sé que interpretación darle a la gráfica obtenida, paso de banda paso de alta ... 

Salu2 y sigo investigando a ver si doy con la tecla


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2008)

Jawier dijo:
			
		

> ... como se debe aborda este tipo de circuitos.


Se aborda empezando por lo que necesitas ->pasaalto,pasabajo, pasabanda, pasatodo,notch...
Se sigue por las restricciones en las bandas de paso y atenuacion, se eligi un tipo de filtro -> Butterworth,Chebychev,Bessel,Cauer...  y  de ahi se ve el orden del filtro.
Despues la implementacion circuital, en general combinando bloques de 2do orden.
Por suerte para eso existe el software.




			
				Jawier dijo:
			
		

> ... He hecho un barrido en AC para sacarle el diagrama de Bode, para estudiarlo y responder a lo antes citado. Pero a la vista de los resultados no sé que interpretación darle a la gráfica obtenida, paso de banda paso de alta ...



Eso es un pasa bajo.


----------



## Jawier (Mar 23, 2008)

Gracias por iluminarme _Eduardo_,  pregunto sobre 1'7Mhz y 4'2Mhz la grafica del diagrama de Bode oscila, ¿eso es relevante? o ya a estas frecuencias es muy debil la señal y no afectara...


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2008)

Jawier dijo:
			
		

> .... ¿eso es relevante? o ya a estas frecuencias es muy debil la señal y no afectara...


Afectara que?    Eso lo decide la aplicacion, si se necesitan -60db en la banda de atenuacion -> si afecta, si se necesitan -20db -> no afecta. 

La ganancia ahi esta ~34db  (~50 veces)  por debajo de la fundamental, para la mayoria de las aplicaciones puede ser mas que suficiente.

De paso, esa respuesta corresponde a un filtro pasabajo Cauer (o eliptico), donde gracias a esa oscilacion (Ceros en la funcion de transferencia)  se consigue un corte mas abrupto que con otro filtro de igual orden.


----------

